
Why Facebook Likes Small Ads, Despite the Small Dollars - peter123
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/11/13/why-facebook-likes-small-ads-despite-the-small-dollars/
======
unalone
_“The classic interruptive model is a pretty uninspired way to really get to a
consumer,” Mr. Kendall said. “If we build ad products that really take
advantage of how users interact on Facebook with each other, it will be much
more effective over time.”_

You know, a lot of people rip on Facebook here, but it's comments like me that
make me just utterly love it and the people that work there. They care first
and foremost about creating a good interface for their users, and making a
damn good product. And I really hope this strategy works, because Facebook ads
are the least intrusive I've ever seen on a site.

~~~
netcan
I like your optimism but I see it differently.

The _classic interruptive model_ has a known ability to create revenue. That
known is not enough to justify their current valuation. I think that they are
shooting for higher then that. _take advantage of how users interact on______
is the same idea as Google Adwords, Yellow Pages or Hotel booking sites.

Only those have an easy to take advantage of way that people interact with
them. Hotels pay to be the ones that get booked. Sites pay to be the ones that
get found.

Facebook has no clear way to do this. It's a nice goal. But it may well fail.
But the alternative to trying for it is saying "OK. Slap some bigger ads on.
Get CTR up. Lets shoot for a %200 increase in revenue" They're aiming for
1000% or more. _“The classic interruptive model"_ won't get them there &
everyone knows it. So they aim for something else that noone knows the answer
to.

~~~
krakensden
Does the classical model really work though? I certainly pay more attention to
Facebook ads than I do to regular, giant flashing 'punch the monkey' ones.

Has anyone tried measuring this?

~~~
briansmith
"Has anyone tried measuring this?"

Yes--You need to aim where the monkey is going to be, not where it is now.

------
byrneseyeview
_The standard for low-key advertising has been set by Google, which has become
the biggest media brand in the world through tiny text links._

Apparently this author has never talked to anyone under 10 or over 30. Disney
is still way ahead of Google, here.

